# These are a few of my favorite things



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm a fiend for herringbone, particularly big old-fashioned dramatically scaled examples in black and cream. This Polo jacket is a humdinger.










My favorite surcingle belt, tagless, found for 75 cents in a thrift shop. I love the proportions and styling of the leather, hardware, and wool strap, the navy and green are just the right shades, it's attractively subtle, and goes with everything.










I love this madras plaid from Rugby RL. it's very cool, in hue and effect. It has none of the obnoxious aggressiveness some madras patterns do, leading to those hilarious used car salesman jokes. I love madras jackets in these nostalgic, water color palettes.










So, let's see some of your fave raves.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

My favorite plaid (Pendleton BD)


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Ebayed 1960s Madras Sack, no shoulder padding, high 3/2 roll. I love the way the bleeding madras has faded.


Close up of the madras:



When it arrived I was pleased to find it even nicer than the photos.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Good stuff.

I have often said that I preferred the old "muted" madras patterns, but I like your description of "water color palette" better. The old vegetable dyes had a much richer look. 

Bandofoutsiders - I like that jacket. I saw it several times while searching eBay, but it was way too small for me. You got a great deal.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I have often said that I preferred the old "muted" madras patterns, but I like your description of "water color palette" better. The old vegetable dyes had a much richer look.
> 
> Bandofoutsiders - I like that jacket. I saw it several times while searching eBay, but it was way too small for me. You got a great deal.


Agreed, muted madras is where it's at. I don't like much of the patch madras I see either. Here's another oldie, also one of my favorites. This one is even more faded and has brass buttons:


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

A few of my favorite things (no pics at this time unfortunately, as Im sitting at work):

-gray flannel pants/tan khakis, after many years of wear. There is that sliver of time when they are so beat up that they are absolutely perfect, but before they basically disintegrate. Kind of like "golden boy" from Seinfeld fame. I remember reading once that khakis are at their absolute finest about 2 weeks before they totally fall apart. 

-The scratches and burnishes I get on the outside heels of my shell cordovan shoes. I dont get how I abuse the outer heels of my shoes, but I do. After several years the effect is very pleasing to my eye. 

-Shetland sweaters, when they get thin in the elbows and a bit short in the body. One pic of JFK circulating around recently captures it perfectly. Ive always thought the best sweaters dont fit right. They should be too tight, or too short, or even too big. 

-black silk knit ties. Ive worn one 7 work days in a row now. No comments yet though. 

-a beat up old fedora, with a stingy brim, worn with the brim up all the way around. Prefereably during and after a long night of drinking. 

-Levi 501s and a well worn OCBD, drinking G&Ts on the lawn at the Spring House, Block Island.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

^^ beautiful madras.

Brownshoe, i like that surcingle too.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Brownshoe, is that the new Press madras jacket? If so, how do you like it? I recall you were also looking at the Brooks offering for this spring.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> Brownshoe, is that the new Press madras jacket? If so, how do you like it? I recall you were also looking at the Brooks offering for this spring.


it's the rugby rl madras


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom Rath said:


> A few of my favorite things (no pics at this time unfortunately, as Im sitting at work):
> 
> -gray flannel pants/tan khakis, after many years of wear. There is that sliver of time when they are so beat up that they are absolutely perfect, but before they basically disintegrate. Kind of like "golden boy" from Seinfeld fame. I remember reading once that khakis are at their absolute finest about 2 weeks before they totally fall apart.
> 
> ...


Well expressed. Damn near close to poetry, in fact. One of the virtues of trad garb is that it gets better with age. I'm completely with you on the khakis, by the way.

Tjs


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Watch -- 10th wedding anniversary gift from my wife. (Sorry for the blurry photo.)










Cuff links -- while I don't wear French cuffs that often, the double-sided enamel links that Paul Stuart sells are works of art. There's still nothing more fun than making a visit to the store and window-shopping these, or, better yet, treating yourself to a set (you keep opening the box on the way home to sneak a peek at them).










Gucci loafers -- I have always viewed these as the ultimate adult trad loafer (realizing that many members here disagree), and, thanks to the Forum, I learned that the NYC store still sells the "old" (c. 1980) style with a lower profile, shorter heels, more pointed toes, and brushed gold colored bits.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

These may not be too original but work for me.

Royden belts (shotshell and duckhead)

This bd check shirt from Mercer









J Press Green wool dress socks

Traditional slipjoint pocketknives (Case & Queen brands)

Actually wearing things out rather than growing tired of them (or outgrowing)


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Gucci loafers -- I have always viewed these as the ultimate adult trad loafer (realizing that many members here disagree), and, thanks to the Forum, I learned that the NYC store still sells the "old" (c. 1980) style with a lower profile, shorter heels, more pointed toes, and brushed gold colored bits.








[/quote]

Oh I like those. I have the newer style with the highish heel but I tend not to wear them too often for that reason. Which NYC store is it that carries them?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

ds23pallas said:


> Oh I like those. I have the newer style with the highish heel but I tend not to wear them too often for that reason. Which NYC store is it that carries them?


Our experience is the same; I had a recent pair too, but just the slight difference in heel height made me feel like I was tipping over (in addition to feeling like a flaming s***heel). The flagship store on 5th Avenue carries them. They are right out on the display shelves (at least they were +/- six months ago), you don't even need to ask for them. Both black and brown. Also they carry them in both European and American sizes; not sure what this means, but I did need to try on a few before I got the right ones. Good luck!

tjs


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Speas said:


> Royden belts (shotshell and duckhead)


I love these too!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Terrific stuff, guys, thanks for your additions. I'll get some more photos up over the weekend.

BoO, I'm seething with envy over those madras jackets.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

You know the tune.

Oxfords with buttons and cuffed khaki trousers, 
Ask Andy open on internet browsers,
Crisp navy blazers and polished longwings,
These are a few of my favorite things.

Warm mole skin trousers, and herringbone tweeds,
seersucker, bow ties and madras that bleeds,
Wild geese that fly on a tie of blue silk,
My favorite things are of this ilk.

Wellies and duffles and belts of surcingle,
Three-piece tweed suits that cause me to tingle,
Ties of repp silk worn by princes and kings, 
These are a few of my favorite things.

When the pleats appear,
When the toe is square,
When they bad mouth plaid,
I simply remember my favorite things,
And then I don't feel so bad.

Cheers.

JB


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

^Took me a moment to get the tune in my head but once I did, this flowed quite nicely.

Well done Julie. I mean Joe.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Prepdad said:


> ^Took me a moment to get the tune in my head


For assistance.

Or my favorite version.

JB


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> You know the tune.
> 
> Oxfords with buttons and cuffed khaki trousers,
> Ask Andy open on internet browsers,
> ...


Excellent work Joe Tradly. Indeed, I prefer your lyrics to the original! Now, if I could just get the tune out of my head!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Excellent work Joe Tradly. Indeed, I prefer your lyrics to the original! Now, if I could just get the tune out of my head!


Wow... someone isn't busy at the office...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Well done, JT.

What's next, Pirates of CuffedPants?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The old American made tortoise (plastic) p3. Nerdy but classic.

Hard as hell to find nowadays.

Here seen on a lawyer, which seems about right:

https://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/5...6399091E83186FF97A79CEF90480A0ACFB0318981C9EF

https://cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/5...6399091E83186EB1E77B83D759CA987347052288BB462

https://cache4.asset-cache.net/xc/5...6399091E83186FF97A79CEF90480ACA52222F25EC092C


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Harris said:


> The old American made tortoise (plastic) p3. Nerdy but classic.
> 
> Hard as hell to find nowadays.


I've given up on "OTR" tortoise frames. Lafont's dont fit right either. I'll have to pull the trigger on a pair of bespoke/custom fulvues at A.R.Trapp this summer. it's not that bad compared to the ben silver price, about 350. will let you know how that goes.

then im gonna make my AA406 in tortoise into sunglasses.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

My entries would be:

AA 406 Amber
J Press blue stretch surcingle belt
any of my flap pocket OCBDs


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

God, Country, Notre Dame


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

BB gingham shirt with frayed collar that I can't bear to throw out.









Blue boxer shorts.









The old label on Maine hunting shoes.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

jjohnson12 said:


> Blue boxer shorts.


Awesome, I think I have have several of the same models (the one thing Ralph Lauren does better than most). Also, very nice furniture/decor.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

jjohnson12 said:


> BB gingham shirt with frayed collar that I can't bear to throw out.


Could you have the collar turned on this? Might be worth it if it's a dear friend.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*turned collar*

I have contacted Mike Maldonado try websearch for shirtcollar replacement -in San Antonio--he can make new colar and cuffs from shirt tails or turn collar-I am saving an old B2 white ocbd to send him.

Favorite things-

above mentioned old Brooks Bros shirt
ditto vintage label LL Bean rubber mocs--(do they still resole them???)
old US made Bass weejuns- more brown than nasty purple hue today and probably thrice resoled.
B2 hopsack sack w/patch (upper) pocket
LL Bean military Hamilton early 80s mecanical
Bean bluchers
old LL bean ocbd /w w/pocket flap
new Mercer ocbd w/flap
old 3'' club tie which says SAVE GAS


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Good stuff. Rather than repeating most of the above, let me just add:

Sperry topsiders
Persol sunglasses


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Great thread. Brownshoe, Sartre, Tom Rath and J.Tradly should get some sort of prize for posts excellence. 

My list includes a charcoal herringbone tweed jacket from the precambrian era, two particular shetland sweaters (camel and gray), an odd "brown-maroonish" cashmere v-neck, my oldest pair of Bills, and a Brooks Brothers navy-yellow-red repp my dad used to wear. Then there's this subcategory -- "old favorites I never wear but will never get rid of": an ivory-colored wool cable knit tennis sweater from Brooks Brothers. 

And for "old favorites that would crumble if I tried wearing them again": a pair of cracked-and-shriveled Sperry Top-Siders. It would be like throwing away an old baseball glove (as in my old basket-web Joe Rudi Rawling). I probably sound like a hoarder ...


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Clarks desert kahns. Crazy comfortable.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Thom Yorke (saw twice):










Scarlett (saw once):


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

oldschoolprep said:


> God, Country, Notre Dame


Sounds like you're a minority up in Wolverine country...I feel for you.

Great thread and great tune, Joe Tradly.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...316&Parent_Id=210&default_color=Burgundy-navy


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Great thread!

Maybe:
Royden belt, duck head on the keeper(already mentioned, but good enough to mention twice)
Barbour and Baracutta jackets
Plain front, Bills M2: khakis, poplins, flannel lined, and Cords
LLB chamois shirts
LLB blucher mocs
Alden shoes (picking favorites would be like picking out favorite children)
Bass Logans
Ties from Sam Hober
Bow ties from Beau Ties Ltd
15 year old Harris tweed jacket from JP that has elbow patches because they are really needed.
Croc belt straps with engine turned slide buckles (thanks, Gadfly)
Inexpensive Citizen plain white face with a cordovan watchband that cost more than the watch (thanks, Harris)
Old Burberry topcoats, that they no longer make
White bucks, when seasonally appropriate
Heavy JP overcoat @ 20 years old
JP schoolboy scarf, fences club
Lands' End OTC wool socks (thanks, Squire)
Gotta iron OCBDs from Mercer, and BB, and a bunch of club collar whites and blues from BB
Dobbs fedora, with 2" brim that is totally unique, where we live
11 year old Golden named Gatsby
OC blue boxers from Mercer
LLB Norwegian blue fisherman's sweater with the white flecks
Khahi bucket hat from BB that they no longer make
Yard O Lead pencil, that was a gift from our Underwriter at Lloyds

Thats about it.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely thread! Mine are:

My battered Barbours: An old and much-torn and much-repaired Border, now retired to dog-walking duty only, and a very robust but very dirty International, who'll be receiving a new belt in the next week or so!

My graduate tie, bought when I graduated.

My college scarf--ditto.

My Filson duffle bag, bought just before I left graduate school.

My T.M. Lewin tattersall shirt; the collar is now much frayed, and it has two replacement buttons, but I still love it. It was also the last shirt I bought new, many years ago in a Lewin sale. (As though Lewin sales ever stop...!)


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> I'm a fiend for herringbone, particularly big old-fashioned dramatically scaled examples in black and cream. This Polo jacket is a humdinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a three-piece suit in this. Heavy as all get out.

A few of mine:

Sack coat and whangee umbrella:









Cashmere sportcoat and stick-through umbrella:









This sweater and these trou (and, you may have noticed, knit ties in general):









As crappy as the quality is, I really like these boots:









Chelseas:









But especially these cheapies:









And these chukkas:


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

BB, grey flannels unfortunately I've ripped my beyond repair. 
Chocolate suede Asquiths


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Also - these trad videos


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Fantastic contributions! Excellent.

Doc Holliday, I'm a man after your own wardrobe.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> My entries would be:
> 
> AA 406 Amber
> J Press blue stretch surcingle belt
> any of my flap pocket OCBDs


Saw another today -

Faded Blue Poplin sack suits.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Brutal. I actually did send a thank you note -- in cursive -- after a recent interview.

I feel small!



Speas said:


> Also - these trad videos


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

my favorite things are my inherited Brooks Brothers ocford cloth button down shirts, some are fraying at the cuff and collars but I still like them more than any other shirts i own


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

A small brown leather keyring, which has a *lot* of sentimental value. :icon_smile:


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

My $39 BB blue blazer that still had the pockets basted shut.


----------

